# received-header: by localhost 127.0.0.1



## laura-sophie04 (12. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

leider stellt sich mir nun schon seit längerem eine Frage, die mir keiner so richtig beantworten kann, weshalb ich mich nun an euch wenden.
Nachdem alles einwandfrei aufgesetzt wurde, bekommen wir es einfach nicht hin, dass in empfangenen Mails oder gesendeten Mails, die Header-Einträge mit localhost entfernt bzw. anders aufgelöst werden. Wenn man mails z.B. von T-Online ansieht, dann steht dort ja auch folgender letzter Header-Eintrag:

Received: from mailin26.aul.t-online.de (mailin26.aul.t-online.de [172.20.26.77])
by mhead503 with LMTP; Wed, 09 Jan 2008 19:33:38 +0100

Bei uns steht als letzter Eintrag immer:

Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
by mail.gapon.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 1E4057E423D
for <juliane_zeiger@web.de>; Thu, 10 Jan 2008 09:32:08 +0100 (CET)

Bzw. haben wir es durch binden von Postfix und Amavis an eine lokale IP (z.B. 192.168.1.98) hinbekommen, dass statt (localhost [127.0.0.1]) dann (mx1.company.intern [192.168.1.98]) steht.
Jedoch fügt der Postfix bzw. Amavis davor immer noch dieses "by localhost" ein! Was ja z.B. der T-Online Mailserver usw. nicht machen!

Wer hat eine Idee, wie wir das lösen können, ohne den Weg über header_checks gehen zu müssen, wo ja dann der ganze Header rausgelöscht werden kann?!

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Viele Grüße
Laura Sophie


----------

